# '07 Onix Tde



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm waiting for my recently ordered '07 Onix Tde to come in. Anyone riding the Tde version of the Onix? Anyone have experience with the SRAM Rival group? This is my first road bike, tried it out at a bike expo and loved the ride.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey DeniseP. I'm actually not on the bike yet, but I've test ridden at my local shop, and love it. They have one that's already built pretty much the way I want it, with full SRAM Rival and Ksyrium Elites. They want $2300, but will give me a small % off that. Prob is, I need to ditch my current ride first! Anyhoo, let us know how it goes, and then i'll report in with mine if and when I get it!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have only got about 20 miles on mine so far. Mine is built with a combination of Rival and Force with Rolf Prima Apex wheels and Look Keo Carbon pedals. My ride wasn't long enough to know its ins and outs, but I rally like it so far. Was the bike expo in Minneapolis? There was just one here about a week or 2 ago. I thought it was a cool show!


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

The bike expp was in Minneapolis. This is the first year I've gone (and I think only the second year they've been here). There was an indoor course for raod bikes and one for mtn bikes. Was a great way to try different bikes without running all over town, though riding indoors is certainly different than on the road. Also nice to be able to talk to the folks from various LBS and see who you liked working with.
I'll report in when I've got the bike!


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Any reports? I'm going back and forth between the onix and a lemond zurich. what other bikes did you test before you chose the onix?


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I test rode a Trek Madone 5.2, A Specialized Roubaix, the Giant Tcr C2 and a couple of others. I had been riding a 2005 Bianchi 928 Carbon Centaur. I think that the Orbea had the best combination of stiffness vs comfort ratio of the group. They all were nice, but the Orbea just seemed "higher end" to me (it's my perception, don't get on my case!!). I am VERY happy with the ride quality of the bike, and I like that they aren't the most common bikes on the road. I will be keeping this one a while!!!!!


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

*Finally got my Onix!*

I finally got my Onix Tdf yesterday, rode it for the first time today. I ended up test riding a Bianchi 928 C2C, but when I tested the Onix again, it immediately felt like "my bike". The ride is great, and hills just melt away, the bike is a smooth ride, not at all twitchy, and very good lookin'! Two nit picks: with the Rival front dr, it's a long push and not as crisp to get into the big chain ring, no matter what gear I'm in in back. Also, the front dr clamp sits right inbetween the mounting screws for the second water bottle. That's probably just a function of size as this is a 48 frame. 
My lbs spent a lot of time with the fitting which was great for some one newer to the sport. Last time I bought a road bike in '85, a Fuji Sagres, they just had you stand over the bike and if there was clearance, you were set to go! I was a little surprised when they were going to charge $3 each to mount the water bottles, so since mounting accessories is within my mechanical abilities I'll do them and the rest (computer, etc.) myself!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds good! I picked up an 06 Onix w/105 about two weeks ago. I felt the same way after testing various bikes. The Onix was "_like my bike"_... From what I have read the 06 and 07 frames are the same. I'm not surprised about the bottle cage straddling the front dr. Even on my 57cm frame the cage is close the the dr. 

The LBS looking to charge $3/each seems a bit odd to me too. I would have expected that more from the "stand over the bike and if there was clearance" shop, not the "spent a lot of time with the fitting" shop. 

I think we are both going to enjoy our spring and summer this year !


----------



## cyclecolodave (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a little over 1,000 on my Onix - Rival combination and still love it. The Long push on the front dr does take a little getting used to, but it's just natural now. One shifting \ trick you may have read about. I find it easiest to down shift the rear by holding the lever in at the handlebars and use a quick flick of the wrist to down shift one gear ( a sweep will get you 2-3 when you're coming up to a nice big incline). I'm don't have my bike here to see what you mean about the dr mounting bracket and water bottle, but haven't noticed anything getting in the way. (I'm riding a 51).


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm loving all this positive feedback for the TDE. I am hoping to be purchasing mine sometime this summer. I loved the test ride and picked up the double tap almost instantly. Can't wait to get the cash together to make the purchase.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Denise, I'm assuming youare a girl,Orbea has just released a Dama version of the Onix in female geometry. Same color pattern as the men's but done in pink. It looks nice, check the website.


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw the Dama version of the Onix on the web site the day I went to pick up my Tde. My lbs does not have one in yet. It's a great looking bike! I'll bet the geometry would work even better for me, but I just couldn't wait any longer to get a bike! If the Onix doesn't work well for me, I'll consider it--but so far so good except for the Rival fd.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

You bought the bike from them and they're charging you to install a bottle cage? Penny wise and pound foolish! I own a bike shop, I would never do that! I make it a point to tell every bike customer that any accessory you buy from me in the future will be installed for free. Even computers. I want your business, I will work for it.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I would guess that there was miscommunication on the bottle cage issue. I would bet that they were thinking of $3 installed, including the cage. I think I could guess which shop she bought it at, and if I am right, they don't charge to install items at the time of purchase, even aero bars, computers etc. I have had fantastic luck with this particular shop in terms of service and fairness, so I would be awfully surprised to find out that it was like that. Like I said, I would bet that there was miscommunication involved. And if the worker did clearly say the cage plus $3, I'd just give the owner a call and say that you were unhappy/surprised by it. I think the owners name is Larry in this case, so I would call and ask. Working with a shop is a long term relationship, so if something is on your mind, I'd call and inquire. You have a great bike that you will enjoy, so being 100 percent happy with your shop is as important as any other aspect of the bike. I hope you enjoy your bike as much as I do!!!!!


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think you're thinking of the same lbs. I dealt with the owner, it's a newer shop, open only a year. The bottle cage was $16 and yes, he was going to charge $3 to install it. The shop is billed as being a freindly shop with serious bikes. They are friendly, and spent a lot of time with me. I never felt out of place, even being female and a road bike newbie so it was worth it to me to shop at a place that didn't offer a discount on accessories bought at the time of purchase of the bike, and charged for installing accessories. ( On the bright side it forces me to not be lazy and learn to do pretty basic stuff on my own. Installing bottle cages and computers isn't rocket science.) They also only offer a 30 day recheck for adjustments. So they pampered me by ordering in 2 bikes in a smaller size to test ride, and spending a lot of time fitting the bike, but it is a little disappointing that they don't offer the same courtesies many other shops offer. Maybe the owner will change his policies once he gets some feedback. 
Send me a private message and I'll tell you which shop it was. I like the guy and don't want to publicly bad-mouth him.


----------



## bluebaaron (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm considering the Onix TDF and the Cervelo Soloist Team. 
I know, before anyone yells at me for comparing carbon to alu, I realize the inherent differences. But, I must say the Soloist has a really nice ride. Haven't ridden the Onix yet. Any have experience with both?
thanks, blue.


----------

